# LMB?



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Found an old picture of my uncle with some fish he had caught. 
I know his favorite target was largemouth bass.
What do you think?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yup. Largemouth from what I can see.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya largemouth


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you! I was fairly sure that's what the were, but not 100% certain.
Picture was probably in the 1960s.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

That's a cool pic. I'd frame it


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep when I was a kid in tenn we use to catch stringers like that in a local farmers big pond.
sherman


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

They are not only largemouth but the 2nd one from the left is well over 4 lbs. Neat picture, it reminds me of my Dad.


----------

